

Tell HN: I've put together Startup Wiki - ErrantX

Evening HN,<p>A while ago someone here reminded me about HNStartups.com - which is sadly full of spam.<p>As I had some spare time, was casting for a new project and have always wanted to turn my hand to building a wiki type site it seemed like a prime opportunity.<p>So here it is: http://www.startupwiki.co.uk<p>== Some Details ==<p>I took a slightly different approach to HNStartups. The first difference is it is <i>not</i> Ycombinator centric. I designed it so you could enter any name (be it a fund or individual), indeed a number of different names to detail where the funding has come from. That information is collated so you can click a link and see who else X is financing :)<p>The second difference is it is a wiki: this is so we don't lose any content to spam etc. If your logged in (please do create an account!) you can mark revisions or whole articles as "spam". If enough people mark it then options for deletion appear to certain people.<p>I also implemented a karma system; this was just a side effect of the fact I wanted to attempt to build something with a community moderation system. You get or lose Karma for site actions - and at certain levels some mod tools open up for you. Right now those limits are set extremely high. I'll tweak them down once the site gets active (if it proves popular).<p>It might only need some TLC to keep spam out; which I will happily give. But at least the fallback is reasonably well in place :)<p>The main aim is to do the same as HNStartups. Track startups and try to build up a reasonable amount of information about them that may be useful for future entrepreneurs.<p>== Now for the CAVEAT ==<p>Im launching it now because it has been semi-complete for a few months. There are lots of other bits I want to add but Im not sure I will get chance till around Xmas time :( as it's mostly bug free (for the main site) I thought I should launch it :)<p>The code is 100% open source. It is built on the Kohana PHP framework and you can laugh at it here:<p>http://hg.errant.me.uk/startupwiki<p>(seriously; it is a serious mess. That is a product of working on it in fits and spurts)<p>If anyone wants to contribute fixes, ideas and other code please <i>do so</i>!<p>So... enjoy :) go add your Startups! You dont need to be registered to edit / add to the site - but if you want to sign up then you get a teeny bit more value (like no captcha's once you have 5 Karma!)<p>(oh, btw I love the name startupwiki but all the domains except .co.uk were taken. if anyone can suggest a better idea I will happily consider it).
======
Stasyan
It does not seem to be working. Is your page down ?

www.startupwiki.org (and www.startupwiki.net) works though -> and that seems
to be in German

~~~
ErrantX
this is the day I am having..

I meant .co.uk ;) just had .com on the mind.

Sorry (& thanks)

------
ErrantX
Clickable links: <http://www.startupwiki.co.uk>

<http://hg.errant.me.uk/startupwiki>

